# Mit putty (windows) auf debian mit utf-8 - Probleme Darstellung und Kopieren



## profy (7. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin,

folgende Probleme habe ich mit Putty (Windows Version 0.60) beim Zugriff auf eine Debian Server.

1. Die gemalten Zeichen (wie z.B. in aptiude) werden nicht mehr richtig angezeigt. Habe in Putty alle Varianten ausprobiert (Settings -> Window -> Translation auf UTF-8 und drawing characters alles ausprobiert)
2. Beim (automatischen) Kopieren und Einfügen durch Markieren, werden beim Einfügen pro Zeile immer wieder Leerzeichen vorangestellt. Immer als ob eine Art Tab-Simulation eingefügt wird. Wenn man nun viele Zeilen einfügt, wird dementsprechend der Text immer weiter nach rechts verschoben.

Mit einem alten Debian ohne UTF-8 hatte ich diese Phänomene nicht. Ich denke, es hat wohl etwas mit UTF-8 zu tun.

Kennt ihr Lösungen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## deepthroat (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi.





profy hat gesagt.:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> folgende Probleme habe ich mit Putty (Windows Version 0.60) beim Zugriff auf eine Debian Server.
> 
> 1. Die gemalten Zeichen (wie z.B. in aptiude) werden nicht mehr richtig angezeigt. Habe in Putty alle Varianten ausprobiert (Settings -> Window -> Translation auf UTF-8 und drawing characters alles ausprobiert)


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (Putty 0.60 - Ubuntu 8.10). Zeig mal das Resultat vom "locale" Aufruf.

Ist die entsprechende Locale auch in /etc/locale.gen eingetragen? Wurde die Locale auch generiert?


profy hat gesagt.:


> 2. Beim (automatischen) Kopieren und Einfügen durch Markieren, werden beim Einfügen pro Zeile immer wieder Leerzeichen vorangestellt. Immer als ob eine Art Tab-Simulation eingefügt wird. Wenn man nun viele Zeilen einfügt, wird dementsprechend der Text immer weiter nach rechts verschoben.


Von welcher Anwendung aus kopierst du denn und in welche Anwendung fügst du denn ein? Bei Vim hilft :set paste

Gruß


----------



## profy (8. Oktober 2008)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (Putty 0.60 - Ubuntu 8.10). Zeig mal das Resultat vom "locale" Aufruf.


Hi, Ergebnis locale:

```
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```




deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Ist die entsprechende Locale auch in /etc/locale.gen eingetragen? Wurde die Locale auch generiert?




```
cat /etc/locale.gen
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Was bedeutet generiert?

Anbei habe ich mal ein Screenshot erstellt. Die ASCII Malerei um den Fragenblock sind nun Buchstaben statt Striche.





deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Von welcher Anwendung aus kopierst du denn und in welche Anwendung fügst du denn ein? Bei Vim hilft :set paste
> Gruß


Genau ,das scheint es gewesen zu sein.
Bei Markierungen, wo mind. ein Leerzeichen/Tab am Zeilenanfang steht, kommt dieses Problem. Wenn ich im vim vorher :set paste benutze, ist das Verhalten wie gewünscht. Vielen Dank 
Hier die Erklärung http://wiki.ruby-portal.de/Vim-Tipps
Da ich die automatische Einrückung selten benötige, schalte ich Sie am besten in der .vimrc aus.


----------

